# super blackhawk ?



## smessler34 (Mar 7, 2010)

do  you'all have a favorite scope mount for a ruger super
blackhawk . im looking at the b-square only because i hav'nt seen any outhers
.44 mag


----------



## frankwright (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a B Square mount and I hated it. If I was going to make this a hunting handgun I would take it to a competent gunsmith or machinist and have them drill and tap it for a real scope base.
Like this one:http://www.jackweigand.com/raswms.html


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 7, 2010)

not sure if you know about this  but i went to a gun shop thats been i business for 30 plus years and they said i will not find a 
gun smith that will drill and tap the top strap of any "magnum" caliber single actions. says it jepordises the structual integrity of the frame. mabey there just chicken lol . that one in that site looks good


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never had the urge to put a scope on mine, really. I kinda like it the way it is. I see a handgun as a short-range weapon, anyway.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 7, 2010)

I bought a Weigand mount for my GP100 I haven't gotten it mounted yet tho.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 8, 2010)

I have not shopped for a front sight for mine...but that blade covers 20' left and right at 50y(...yea maybe less). I got so irked I scored a center line down the insert. I think better sights are needed. I thought about a red dot...but the mounting of any scope turned me off. I'll shoot 50 in a heart beat now w/ my "improved" blade.
cw


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 8, 2010)

sounds cool seaweaver..shoot me a pic if ya can, i can shoot the gun but my groups open up dramaticly at 30 yards. i kiled a nice six point with the gun , shot him at 25 yards. i would like to be able to be a bit more presice at 30 plus. seems i loose the windage on them sites after 30 yards and close isnt good enough for me.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 9, 2010)

My camera is dead! 9k pics....
When I say I scored it..(this is gonna make some grimace)...I used my knife to cut a line in the plastic insert of the blade!
cw


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp (Mar 9, 2010)

I put the weigland on mine.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.jackweigand.com/interfs.html

is that narrower? I don't mind the width in that it fills/fits the rear sight, it just did not have a center to refine the aim point at distance.
cw


----------



## Gordief (Mar 10, 2010)

hey, anybody know what the grips are on smessler SBH?
i like'em.


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 10, 2010)

pacmeyer ..sorry for the spelling


----------



## wmahunter (Mar 13, 2010)

I put this rear sight on my super blackhawk and it made more difference in speed and accuracy than I would have ever thought.

One Ragged Hole


----------



## Match10 (Mar 15, 2010)

Weaver (if memory serves - Available at Midway) makes a non-tapping scope mount in both stainless and blued. I have one on my SBH, and it has been rock solid, repeatable, and accurate with my Leupold 2X.

Here it is hunting in Pennsylvania this last year.







2008...






Here's the link to it... I'm not sure it is a Weaver product, just a Weaver Type. Weaver Mount Scope Base Ruger Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk #301S SilverProduct #: 549048

(Lazy repost from an earlier thread.)


----------



## Gordief (Mar 15, 2010)

hello smessler, i looked at midway, but they didn't
have your style of pacmyer, where did you get yours?


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey gordief buddy them are not pacmeyer . they are houge grips. sorry buddy ,  i had put a pacmeyer on my wifes .38 . them are definatly houge.


----------



## dukedog1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I got a leupold on mine.


----------



## Gordief (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks smessler... as a side note--- i grew-up in indiatlanic, small world.


----------

